# First time posting images, detroit skyline/detroit bridge.



## Chillaxed

here you go. C/C please. i took it at 100ISO and the shutter was open for 20 seconds on the one where you can see the bridge, and the other two were 4 and 8 seconds. the only processing i did was sharpen it and enhance the shadows


















Comments please!


----------



## Yemme

Oh the last one is hot... cool shot.


----------



## Chris Stegner

Awesome shots. If these were shot in RAW, try taking the highlights down some and adding saturation? The highlights are just a bit blown out. The last shot would be an A++ if you could save the highlights!

Very cool!


----------



## Chillaxed

i don't know what you mean lol.

are highlights just the lights? make them brighter or what?


----------



## Chiller

My fave of the series is the last one. There are a few little hot spots, but the reflection is great. You might be able to tone down the bright spots. 
BTW...you have to change your username too, unless you want to buy that first half.:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## christm

Shot number 3: Could sell very well ! I love it.


----------



## bigtwinky

I concur with the above, #3 is really amazing.

#1 seems a bit dark.  I understand its night, but I lose the distance feeling with the fence getting dark. 

#2 has the binocular thingy out of focus.  With it in focus, would be really cool.


----------



## Chillaxed

sweet. everyone seems to love number 3, the full size of number two you can see where i sharpened it too much, you can't see it in the version posted though as i shrinked it.


----------



## maxmonster

is it me or do they seem blurry...? last one is good but a could use some sharpening.


----------



## Over Exposed

It's 1:30 a.m. EST. Been at the bar for....a bit. Should know better than to be posting online, but I felt inclined to give a quick edit...... so keep the previous jibber jabber in mind.


----------



## alexkhoo82

Over Exposed said:


> It's 1:30 a.m. EST. Been at the bar for....a bit. Should know better than to be posting online, but I felt inclined to give a quick edit...... so keep the previous jibber jabber in mind.




I like this shot... It will be better if the resolution is better?


----------

